# Woodstrip Canoe



## andymccrory (Jan 2, 2018)

This is a wood strip canoe I built out of spanish cedar. I enjoy a little challenge and this was a something different for me, so this was my first attempt. Hope to do another one again, just better from the lessons learned.....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2018)

Very cool! I have always wanted to do a kayak like that. Maybe someday........


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 3, 2018)

Beautiful!! You make the paddles too?


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2018)

Very nice! Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2018)

That's a beauty! bet it smelled good when you were making it too.... that was a serious undertaking right there......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2018)

That’s awesome. I keep saying I’m gonna build one but it would sink


----------



## Sprung (Jan 3, 2018)

That's a beauty! I love strip construction. I helped dad when he built a boat of cedar strips when I was 10/11 years old. I've been wanting to build a strip boat myself since then.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2018)

Very cool! The scenery behind the finished product is pretty nice too.


----------



## andymccrory (Jan 3, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Beautiful!! You make the paddles too?



Did not make the paddles but plan on trying to make some this spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2018)

Now that's a gorgeous canoe! Can't imagine how many hours it took to complete. Congrats! Chuck


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 3, 2018)

Good job Andy she is a beauty. How did she do on the water?


----------



## andymccrory (Jan 3, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Good job Andy she is a beauty. How did she do on the water?



Great! and fast....luckily on the maiden voyage there were no leaks!
I'm used to the speed of my kayaks but she glides and cuts through the water rather quickly.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 3, 2018)

That is beautiful, quite a few cedar strip canoes around here. A now departed local wood shop teacher was a pro at them so many of the HS kids made them and they became so popular that he started doing evening classes for adults. They used our native northern white cedar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strider (Jan 6, 2018)

I want one!! 

I saw a "How it's made" documentary about this and they use, like, 5 types of wood for it. And brass taps/nails which have a clip on the tip, so that it turns back on itself.


----------

